# Campsites near Paris ?



## nukeadmin

anyone been to any nice sites close enough in to Paris to get in fast etc


----------



## nukeadmin

oh and anyone been to Eurodisney in a MH, whats the parking like and expense ?


----------



## 88941

Hi Nuke

We stayed here last year its not all that cheap but its close to the underground at Joinville Le Pont for a quick ride into Paris..

http://www.abccamping.com/tremblayuk.htm

We found it satisfactory for a few nights and the staff were very helpfull and most spoke good english.. there is a bus to the underground runs from right outside the gates, but we walked it to the station in 10 minutes easily..

Keith n Deb


----------



## Grizzly

We stayed here- some years ago- and found it an easy trip to Paris ( Champs des Mars for the Eiffel Tower ) It was a pleasant site then but can't speak for it now.
It was also very easy to get to Versailles from there .

CAMPEOLE PARC ETANG

Ouvert du 15/05/2005 au 15/09/2005

Base de Loisirs de St Quentin en Yvelines - 78180 Montigny le Bretonneux

email: [email protected]

Tel:01.30.58.56.20 / Fax:01.34.60.07.14

http://www.campeoles.fr/news_site/camping_result.asp?id_camping=39&mv=desc

G.


----------



## nukeadmin

thx guys, ne1 been to versaille or euro disney in mh ?


----------



## Bryanor

We spent New Year at Disneyland.

Cost was 20 Euros per 24 hours; huge car park, toilet block, water and emptying facilities. You can park next to the travelators (they weren't switched on when we were there!). 

The RER (suburban rail) station at Disneyland is direct to central Paris.

Suited us very well.

Bryan


----------



## 88974

We have stayed a couple of times in camping International in Maissons Laffitte, about 15km from city centre. Five minute walk to Local train/ underground station, direct links to Eiffel tower, city centre and also to Eurodisney. Trains strart early morning and finish very late. A lot of people stay there to visit Disney Land. Reccomend it.


----------

